# Rehomed my setup



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

Replaced a neglected fish tank and rehomed my coffee machine & grinder. Much better than it crammed in the corner of the kitchen!

ECM mechanika iv

Eureka zenith 65e

The force tamper

Felicita arc scales


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Elegant with room for expansion.


----------

